# 1998 Audi v6 A6 ECU chip upgrade ?



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey guys and gal's 
We have a 1998 v6 A6 auto with tiptronic 
I was wanting to see what was available for ECU chips out there that will increase gas millage and HP. all I could see was nuespeed and it was 5hp no mention of better gas mileage.


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

UNITRONIC !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: 1998 Audi v6 A6 ECU chip upgrade ? (wolf rocco)*

Don't bother wasting your time looking.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 1998 Audi v6 A6 ECU chip upgrade ? (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_Don't bother wasting your time looking.

Agreed, trying to chip a normally aspirated engine is a waste of money, as you may get a 5-8 hp increase, and perhaps 2-3% less fuel consumption, if you're lucky. Even though tuning chips are available for NA engines, they don't serve the purpose as good as in a turbocharged engine.
A good tuneup regularly may create similar results, and is better in the long run.


----------

